# Best steroid for Quick gain (4-6 weeks) of 15-20 retainable pounds



## Cberry14 (Feb 16, 2013)

Background info on me: I am 6'0" and around 165lbs with about 5-6%body fat. I am very athletic and big for my size, my max bench is 245. Im trying to gain around 15lbs and keep it. I've been gaining weight the old fashion way of weightlifting and mass calorie intake, and ive gone up from 155 to 165 over a period of 7 months. It's taking way too long. The thing is i am in the army and am leaving for bootcamp May 13th. I need something effective but not something I have to take for a very long time since I'll need time to wash it out of my system. 

I've researched two different steroids. Anabol and danabol. I heard you could get big fast with anabol, but its hard to keep the weight on. danabol supposedly isnt as fast but you tend to keep the weight on easier. Can some of you experienced guys help me out?


----------



## "TheFuture" (Feb 16, 2013)

OMG. I'm sorry that is all I can say right now.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guy, you are going to lose it all at bootcamp anyway. What, you think you are going to eat like Jay Culter at bootcamp? Depending on your MOS you may not get to eat that much at all. I dropped over 20 pounds when I went to bootcamp. Hell, I even tried to make some make shift workout stuff with what they had in the bay. You can't lift so keeping your strength and size is out of the question. Do yourself a favor, get through bootcamp then when you are at your new duty station hit the gym hard for at least a year(at least) then maybe consider doing a proper cycle.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 16, 2013)

4-6 weeks, 15-20 retainable pounds.. LMFAO!


let me know what u find out bro!


----------



## gman10 (Feb 16, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is MAYBE test P......not sure how long its detectable, considering that our Mlitary doesn't use some mickey-mouse drug test, your really better off taking predators advise.  Just hit boot camp hard, you will be in better shape overall after anyways unless your in great shape already;your basic stats say you are although you didn't mention if u do any cardio work, which you will get plenty of in boot camp....I would just concentrate on the basics in the gym up until you leave,bech,squat,dead,(throw abs in as well) and certainly pull-ups!.....start running now, try and get to doing a couple 3-mile runs a week and time them.....so basically, I don't think you should fuck w/ the shit rt now plus I guess your in the 18-22 age, so really think abt it; is a small run of an oral really worth it?.....absolutely not!......wait until you can really commit and focus on a proper cycle.....in any event, best of luck!.....


----------



## nspaletta (Feb 16, 2013)

Short esters and up the dose every week if that is what you want. You will lose it all though entering boot camp it's a promise. 
1 gram test prop
700mg npp 
100mg drol day. 
Maybe add in some masteron or tren ace as well if you feel.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been to boot camp.. Doesn't matter what you take now, you will lose what you gained! You won't touch a weight till maybe your home unit which depends on your training.


----------



## Z499 (Feb 16, 2013)

you need cardio, cardio, and more cardio once you you are out of basic and AIT then you are good to go, when you get back from family pass between your basic and AIT you will get bloods drawn and random drug tests, and if that shit comes back in your system, then say bye bye to the army with an article 15.


----------



## Papa-pwn (Feb 16, 2013)

At 165.. Eggtosterone Enanthate, oatsbolone acetate, and deca chickenbolin


----------



## sityslicker (Feb 16, 2013)

TRUTH...once you come off, you eventually lose everything.  This is something you should really think about before touching steroids and wrecking your endocrine system.


----------



## sityslicker (Feb 16, 2013)

Cberry14 said:


> Background info on me: I am 6'0" and around 165lbs *with about 5-6%body fat.* I am very athletic and big for my size, my max bench is 245. Im trying to gain around 15lbs and keep it. I've been gaining weight the old fashion way of weightlifting and mass calorie intake, and ive gone up from 155 to 165 over a period of 7 months. It's taking way too long. The thing is i am in the army and am leaving for bootcamp May 13th. I need something effective but not something I have to take for a very long time since I'll need time to wash it out of my system.
> 
> I've researched two different steroids. Anabol and danabol. I heard you could get big fast with anabol, but its hard to keep the weight on. danabol supposedly isnt as fast but you tend to keep the weight on easier. Can some of you experienced guys help me out?



And no you are not 5-6%.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys don't forget he will be in basic.. In the military clen and any AAS is not aloud. They will do random drug test and shake down.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 16, 2013)

Six feet tall 165 and your big for your size? 230 is big for your size you are a pipe cleaner best drug for you is steak. Maybe pizza enenthate cheeseburgerdrol lasagnabol spaghettilone research those first. What a rediculous post.


----------



## norton12005 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cberry14 said:


> Background info on me: I am 6'0" and around 165lbs with about 5-6%body fat. I am very athletic and big for my size, my max bench is 245. Im trying to gain around 15lbs and keep it. I've been gaining weight the old fashion way of weightlifting and mass calorie intake, and ive gone up from 155 to 165 over a period of 7 months. It's taking way too long. The thing is i am in the army and am leaving for bootcamp May 13th. I need something effective but not something I have to take for a very long time since I'll need time to wash it out of my system.
> 
> I've researched two different steroids. Anabol and danabol. I heard you could get big fast with anabol, but its hard to keep the weight on. danabol supposedly isnt as fast but you tend to keep the weight on easier. Can some of you experienced guys help me out?



Get more knowledge first! Check pct and preventative drugs like, a-dex, prami, caba, novaldex, proviron, lasix, simepar, milk thistle, dandlion, aldactone, dosn, letro, tribulus, HCG, B5, accutane, closil, serophene,


----------



## AugustWest (Feb 16, 2013)

6ft, 165, estimated 6% BF.  how old are you man? seriously, that is like twig thin. my roommate in college was 180 at 6ft and he was a skinny little dude.

milk, steak, eggs, burgers, and spaghetti. and as much of it as you can eat.


----------



## Laborer (Feb 16, 2013)

Milkavar, steakabol, chicabolon, pastatren and egga

Wait til after basic, get your cardio and endurance up. For now get involved in good school for mma and bjj one that works with you and you will be sparring.


----------



## h3o (Feb 16, 2013)

FYI you get tested again the day before you leave.  Your also going to be going through 8 weeks of stress and cardio.  My bench went from 275 to. 225 when I left.  But then again that was 12 years ago


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 16, 2013)

sityslicker said:


> And no you are not 5-6%.




lol i didnt even see that. kid is contest ready


----------



## LCSULLA (Feb 16, 2013)

Dude...push ups, sit ups, running and maybe burpees. I lost 30lbs when I wet through. They didn't test when I was in, but I hear they do now and you really don't want that on you record.


----------



## SFW (Feb 16, 2013)

Why would you want to get big for BCT? Its not needed. 

Youd be better off keeping your BMI down in basic. You will be running, marching (sometimes with a 70 lb ruck sack) doing pull ups, sit ups/pushups, and being treated like a complete piece of shit. You wont keep any gains. Your cortisol levels will skyrocket because youre getting maybe 5-6 hrs of sleep and you get maybe 5-8 minutes to eat in the DFAC. Major calorie deficit, plus PT, plus reduced sleep = Not big! 

Just Wait til you get to AIT. You'll be able to smash weights and if youre slick, you can run a cycle.


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

I was 170 at a little over 6ft a year out of high school. And i was small as shit. Hell I'm 30lbs heavier then that now or so and i still feel tiny. An actual cycle with solid training and a good diet will put on 15-20 but that's 10-12 weeks and like everyone said ur gonna lose it at boot camp. Just eat eat eat and lift heavy as fuck. And if u were 5-6% bf u would feel like death. I've been as low as 8-9 and that took a ton of work


----------



## the_predator (Feb 16, 2013)

To all that replied about article 15's and drug tests getting failed...don't give me that shit because I was in for 6 years and was on the juice for most of that time. I don't know how many piss tests I took when I was on a major blast(test,tren,dbol)with my urine looking like oil from the orals(morning piss, no hydration yet) and passed with flying colors. They don't test for steroids unless they have a reasonable cause. Now don't get me wrong, we did have a guy from our sister unit get booted for juice but he was an idiot that went from 150 to 180 in retarded time and then ran his mouth. When his CO found out he had him specifically tested for juice. I had a friend who ran the urine tests and asked him what they test for because I was a little worried at first. Roids were definitely not one of the many substances on the list.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Retaining 15lbs after gaining only 15lbs is never going to happen from any AAS cycle, you will always gain water weight and lose it plus, plus afterwards, period. You've been given some good advise to wait until after boot camp.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree with a lot of what these guys are saying here, such as you needing to get the basics of training & nutrition down before exploring AAS.  Look, my thoughts & feelings have changed a LOT over the years regarding when it is acceptable to begin using AAS (as there are many different factors involved and no one's circumstances are the same), but even though I have become much more lenient in my views, I generally will not recommend AAS to guys if I think they will become a diadvantage in the long-run.  What do I mean?  If you haven't learned how to eat & train for growth and you begin using steroids, in many cases, such a person has even less of a need to learn these basics, ultimately holding back his long-term progress.  This person often begins to depend on them to make gains he could have easily made...and I mean EASILY made himself without drugs.  

Just as important, steroids will only take you so far if your nutrition isn't adequate.  Sure, you will likely make decent progress at first even if your diet is shit because of steroid's nutrient repartitioning capabilities, but progress will quickly stall out if your nutrition doesn't match your progressing development.  I see these types of guys all the time...they weigh about what you do...160-170 lbs at 6 feet tall...and they contunue to flucuate between about 160-185 lbs for years, depending on whether or not they are "on" or not.  They never move past this point.  At such a level of development, there is no need for this bodyweight rollercoaster.  Your body could easily maintain 180 lbs without drugs...even 200 lbs or more, depending on your natural genetic ability to hold muscle tissue, especially at 6 feet tall.

While I personally do not take my training seriously (as I am not a competitive BB'r), I was serious when I first began as a natural at age 22. I had trained previously, but my diet and even my training was shit, so like you, I never got abve 170 lbs at about 6'1.  I was lean (under 10%), but small.  When I finally put together a serious program at age 22, I jumped from 167 lbs to 208 lbs in 12 weeks!  My bodyfat did not rise more than maybe 6-7 lbs...max...still had abs visible and my strength went through the roof.   My bench went from 225 X 6 to 315 X 5...my overhead press went from 135 X 8-10 to 205 X 6-8...my dead lifts went from 245 to 405 for the same reps...leg presses, chins, and everything else went up eqaully.  I trained my entire body hard with only the basic exercises...a very solid program for a beginner looking to gain mass.  The program was well structured and my diet was very well put together.  I went from eating about 2,000-2,500 cals per day to between 4,000-4,500 per day. Luckily, my fast metabolism (fasther then than now) allowed me to do this with minimal fat gain, but my body was so starved of nutrition, that when I went from zero to 100 miles an hour in every area that mattered, I just blew up.  I added significant strength at literally every workout for every bodypart for the entire 12 weeks.  I added 41 lbs in 12 weeks...most of it lean....drug-free, right out of the gate.   I took me another 2 years of drug-free training to add another 22 lbs (hitting 230 at 6'1)...then I stalled hard.

I often tell this story because it shows just what can be accomplished when you really get your shit down right.  Beginners often have the ability to make better progress than many 1st time steroid users...but they rarely do because they are fucking up basically everything.  Fortunately, I read extensively for many years before I got serious at age 22, so I had a very solid foundation of knolwedge on which to build my body, but even if you don't have this advantage, you should still learn the basics of BB'ing training, nutrition, and recovery before jumping into AAS...or else you stand a good chance of being one of those guys who doesn't even look like he uses AAS and continues gaining and losing the same 15-20 lbs over and over again.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2013)

Dial in your diet and start training for MASSIVE cardio.


----------



## custom (Feb 16, 2013)

Man you want to put on pounds before bootcamp. You have any idea the cardio and training you are instore for? I went to boot in the Navy and only can imagine what the Army will have instore for you. I would be cutting weight and doing massive cardio right now. Get your mind straight cause its a huge mind game in boot. When I came out of boot I had 8% bf and could run 5 miles no problem. If anyone here did navy boot, I did two mini moes guys who went into the navy know what Im talking about. Its a day of training with a full pack and 12 pound rifle...not fun. If you decide to do aas before boot STAY AWAY FROM TREN


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 17, 2013)

Another thing that comes to mind is trying to run a cycle of whatever you can in the days remaining, and then going straight to boot camp? How about PCT? And as mentioned, anything that is going to put on mass aggressively is going to be a lot of water weight, crazy blood pressure, etc.  Definitely better to prepare to perform during boot camp. Once you're done w/ that and have a more stable existence, then you can start worrying about building up. And btw, the only gains you're going to retain are those that your body - including joints, ligaments, tendons and of course, metabolism, has adjusted to support. That's something else that isn't going to happen in this scenario.


----------



## LCSULLA (Feb 18, 2013)

If I ever ha to go back in (and at my age...lol) I would come in much lighter then I did. I was 185 at 5'9. When u got out if AIT...158. Just makes your life easier.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 18, 2013)

LCSULLA said:


> I lost 30lbs when I went through.



I gained 15 pounds!  Everybody is different.  I was extra thin at the time, thinner than the original poster, and the diet was better than I had at home at the time.


----------



## rzrbak (Feb 20, 2013)

sityslicker said:


> And no you are not 5-6%.



Could not believe it took so long for someone to call him on this.  5-6%.....


----------



## oliolz (Feb 20, 2013)

while in Army bootcamp, you won't be eating enough to maintain any gains u think u can get in 4-6 weeks

trust me, I've been there and depending on what MOS u get, u might get ran into the ground with the amount of cardio-like training they have in-store for you. Lots of running, road marches, and push-ups & more push-ups...because we all know, that for the Army, push-ups fix everything. Unless ur a genetic freak, if 11B, say bye to any mass gains u get now. Just wait til A.I.T., maybe u can get away with running something - most likely just an oral or sumthing. But even that's iffy with the random room inspections.


----------



## BMuu (Feb 22, 2013)

Beating a dead horse here but Please read for a couple years on it before doing a cycle. 

Also to Rzrbak GO HOGS! We will come back this season


----------

